# formando



## foraster0

Hola

Desearia saber los distintos significados de "formando" en portugues.
¿Se podria traducir como "estudiante"?
¿Es muy utilizada esta ultima acepcion?

Gracias


----------



## Vanda

foraster0 said:


> Hola
> 
> Desearia saber los distintos significados de "formando" en portugués.
> ¿Se podria traducir como "estudiante"?
> ¿Es muy utilizada esta ultima acepcion?
> 
> Gracias



Bienvenido, Foratero, 

Sim, formando é uma expressão muito utilizada quando nos referimos à pessoa que está se formando/graduando. 
Por exemplo: hoje é o dia da festa de graduação dos estudantes de Medicina, portanto todos eles são formandos.


----------



## foraster0

Gracias Vanda, me lo has aclarado


----------



## tempestade

en portugal formando es una persona que está frecuentando una acción de formación, generalmente formación profesional aunque tambien puede ser otro tipo de formación, como la formación que permite obtener la equivalencia a la escolaridad (o escolarización?) minima obligatória.


----------



## coquis14

¿No sería "formante"?

Saludos


----------



## Carfer

coquis14 said:


> ¿No sería "formante"?


 
Não, coquis, é mesmo '_formando_'.


----------



## Mangato

Equevale ao termo do espanhol _educando,_ pouco utilissado 
*educando**, da**.*
(Del lat. _educandus_).

*1. *adj. Que está recibiendo educación. U. m. c. s.
*2. *adj. Que se educa en un colegio. U. m. c. s.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Equevale ao termo do espanhol _educando,_


 

Também se usa em português e também é pouco usado. Difere de '_formando_' porque este se refere especificamente a quem está a ser objecto de uma acção de formação (aquisição de conhecimentos ou aperfeiçoamento deles numa determinada área relacionada com o trabalho ou ocupação da pessoa) enquanto o '_educando_' se insere no sistema educativo geral. Por exemplo, quem está a fazer a sua escolarização pode ser designado por '_educando_', mas o trabalhador que recebe aulas de formação para melhorar o seu desempenho profissional ou para se adaptar a novas técnicas ou processos é um '_formando_'.


----------



## mimi_floripa

Hola a todos!

En portugués de Brasil decimos "formandos" a los alumnos que están en el último año de la escuela, de la facultad, etc. Cuál sería la palabra equivalente en español? Gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## Vanda

Veja respostas acima.


----------



## mimi_floripa

Muchas gracias, Vanda!



Vanda said:


> Veja respostas acima.


----------



## Juventude

Amigos Foreros,
Todavía no comprendo el término corriente en español, es decir, tengo un texto en portugués con "FORMANDO" pero no entendí todavía cómo sería su mejor traducción.

"*Como** tanto o pesquisador-professor, quanto os formandos são pessoas, ambos estarão sempre lidando, no ensino, com um “ser novo” um “ser diferente”, Portanto estarão a cada novo grupo de alunos lidando com formandos ainda desconhecidos - que os seres humanos não são cópias uns dos outros – e com conhecimentos que se renovam a cada dia, nas sociedades tecnológicas.*"
 
¿¿¿Sería "ESTUDIANTES" no más???
Saludos
Juventude


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Juventude said:


> Amigos Foreros,
> Todavía no comprendo el término corriente en español, es decir, tengo un texto en portugués con "FORMANDO" pero no entendí todavía cómo sería su mejor traducción.
> 
> "*Como** tanto o pesquisador-professor, quanto os formandos são pessoas, ambos estarão sempre lidando, no ensino, com um “ser novo” um “ser diferente”, Portanto estarão a cada novo grupo de alunos lidando com formandos ainda desconhecidos - que os seres humanos não são cópias uns dos outros – e com conhecimentos que se renovam a cada dia, nas sociedades tecnológicas.*"
> 
> ¿¿¿Sería "ESTUDIANTES" no más???
> Saludos
> Juventude


 
Hola.

Estudiantes está bien. También existe una más parecida al original: *educandos.*

Saludos.


----------



## azulc

"aquele que está prestes a se formar em colégio, faculdade etc." (Dic. Houaiss)
Eis a definição de formando: existe alguma palavra em espanhol que recolha o sentido de 'formando' melhor do que 'estudiante'? 
Modestamente, eu acho que 'educando' não presta.
obrigada


----------

